# Newbie with some dumb questions



## nabuch (Aug 24, 2006)

I just switched from DTV after 12-13 years, and wish I had done it sooner. Here's my questions:

How do you fast forward through the guide if you only want three hours and not 24. The manual says use arrow keys, but there aren't any. All I seem to be able to do is one block at a time.

Does anyone know what the following is. On one of my recordings there was a circle near the top middle, it was silver or white on the outside, and transparent blue on the inside. Inside was a silver or white dot and four ever increasing in size arrows going from top to bottom. It looked like it was saying, pause, 4 times, 15 times, 60 times, 300 times. Why was it there. If I paused or fast forwarded it went away, but came back when I went back to play.

Is there a fast and easy way to delete a recording you are watching. With DTV I just hit the left button and delete. With this I have to go to live TV first than DVR button, than delete it.

I am using an antenna for my local HD channels, so DISH gives me no guide info. Can I still record those channels manually?


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Press the stop button when watching and then arrow down to delete.

AFAIK with most dish receivers ecluding the 7100/7200 you just press 3 and the right arrow to move ahead three hours for example. I never tried it with the 622 but I'd bet that works.

or press 5 and the right arrow to go ahead or the left arrow to go back 5 hours.

Or press the 30 second skip button to go ahead 1 day in the guide.

Also look in the manual for information on using the browse function another option that lets you browse the guide while continuing to watch TV full size on teh screen.


----------



## CricTic (Mar 17, 2006)

nabuch said:


> Does anyone know what the following is. On one of my recordings there was a circle near the top middle, it was silver or white on the outside, and transparent blue on the inside. Inside was a silver or white dot and four ever increasing in size arrows going from top to bottom. It looked like it was saying, pause, 4 times, 15 times, 60 times, 300 times. Why was it there. If I paused or fast forwarded it went away, but came back when I went back to play.


I think thats just Dish telling you it has more information about the particular thing you're watching at that time (usually a commercial, if I'm not mistaken). I think you hit select and it takes you somewhere else and gives you more info. Never done it, though, so I'm not 100% sure.



nabuch said:


> I am using an antenna for my local HD channels, so DISH gives me no guide info. Can I still record those channels manually?


I think you should be able to. Again, haven't tried (new to this stuff myself). Also, if you add sat locals to your Dish subscription, you'll get guide data for your major OTA channels, which will allow you to do name based recordings as well.


----------



## nabuch (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks, that all helps a lot.


----------



## nabuch (Aug 24, 2006)

That stop, and then down arrow doesn't work; it just changes channels and sends the recording back to my recordings. Is that what you meant? It is better than the first way I tried, which kept the recording running.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Press the Stop button while viewing a recording and you will get the DVR Event screen that says viewing halted. Use the arrow key to highlight DELETE and press the Select button to delete the recording.


----------



## stol (May 31, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> AFAIK with most dish receivers ecluding the 7100/7200 you just press 3 and the right arrow to move ahead three hours for example. I never tried it with the 622 but I'd bet that works.
> 
> or press 5 and the right arrow to go ahead or the left arrow to go back 5 hours.
> 
> ...


That's great info. I'm trying it tonight!


----------



## dah_sab (Jul 12, 2006)

nabuch said:


> I am using an antenna for my local HD channels, so DISH gives me no guide info. Can I still record those channels manually?


You can record from the OTA channels, you'll just need to set a Manual Timer to do so. The nice thing about the 622 is that when you have OTA you can actually record three shows at once, so long as one is OTA.

Just use TitanTV or some other online guide, set manual timers & save yourself the cost of subscribing to SD locals which you'll likely never watch.


----------



## nabuch (Aug 24, 2006)

I hadn't realized there was a stop button besides the pause one. Now, you mean I can record 2 DISH programs and one antenna program at the same time, wow, that is just another plus over DTV. I have an SA TIVO hooked up also so I can get my antenna info from that.


----------

